# Texas to huntsville Alabama where yal at?



## Dwnsouthboi89 (Jan 17, 2013)

No cruzers in Alabama?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm in Texas but Way up north in Amarillo.


----------



## venom_365 (Jul 10, 2011)

Deep South Texas, right on the border 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

Im in houston


----------



## Dwnsouthboi89 (Jan 17, 2013)

Lol I just left Texas I was in central Texas but have relocated to Alabama. It's crazy Cruz I seen a white cruze lowered on stocks the other night tried to follow but I was in a rental car ( Toyota Prius) couldn't keep up


----------

